# WW 1 Medals



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

Next year being the centenary of the outbreak of WW1 I thought I would make a nice frame, buy three medals, Pip, Squeak and Wilfred, and mount them. It just happened that the three medals were issued to the same man,stamped on each one is J F Dunn. FMN. M.F.A. I have found out that M.F.A. stands for Mercantile Fleet Auxiliary, I presume he was a Fireman.There is no service number. As a Merchant Navy Engineer I feel a small bit of affinity with Mister J F Dunn and feel he deserves to be remembered with some respect. A few details typed on a card next to his medals would be appropriate.
Any help in finding out more about him and what ships he served on would be appreciated.

PS Mods. please move this post if I'm in the wrong place.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you know what the J.F. stands for?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

*WW1 medals*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Do you know what the J.F. stands for?
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Sorry Hugh, I've no idea.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok Stoker no worries.
For what its worth, I think the medals belong to James F. Dunn. See attached WW1 medal file. I can see no primary records for him online this is not unusual as the Mercantile Marine Reserve are very difficult to research.

Also see: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=11316

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

*WW1 Medals*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Ok Stoker no worries.
> For what its worth, I think the medals belong to James F. Dunn. See attached WW1 medal file. I can see no primary records for him online this is not unusual as the Mercantile Marine Reserve are very difficult to research.
> 
> Also see: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=11316
> ...


Thanks Hugh, This led me to a whole morning surfing the net, and most enjoyable it was too. 
I assume James F Dunn was a fireman on HMS Princess Margaret, I wonder what kind of a life he had working on her? from what I can see she was twin screw , a pair of HP and LP turbines each side. She had at least two stoke holds and nine boilers. I presume the vessel was coal fired, I am not sure how the stoke hold/coal bunker arrangement was laid out. If any of our members has any knowledge of this they might be good enough to let me know. HMS Princess Margaret could do 24 knots ! no doubt that was why she was taken up by the Admiralty and fitted out as a mine layer, but pity the Firemen and Trimmers!
Looking forward to any more information on this man, and more hours surfing the net.


----------

